# Union Transfer/Relocation



## Charged (Jun 17, 2013)

Can someone shed some light on how fluid/easy it is to relocate to another union? (say San Diego to the San Francisco or New York)

Part of the reason why I got into the trade and especially the Union was because we could potentially take the trade anywhere in the world. What has your experiences been? Or even taking your skills to another country.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Charged said:


> Can someone shed some light on how fluid/easy it is to relocate to another union? (say San Diego to the San Francisco or New York)
> 
> Part of the reason why I got into the trade and especially the Union was because we could potentially take the trade anywhere in the world. What has your experiences been? Or even taking your skills to another country.


You can sign book 2 anywhere there is a local union and go to work if work is available. Preference is always given to the local's members ( book 1 ), but in good times, you can travel pretty much anywhere.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

In most locals, if you work out of book two for a certain amount of time, you can request to put your ticket in that local.
I always thought it was frowned upon but I have seem it done several times.
You would need to be a very active volunteer on every committee you could get on and what ever was asked of you just to even be considered.

Google " ticket jammer"


----------



## Samobasquiat (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey man I'm an apprentice from the dc area and I was thinking about transferring to San Diego. It's my hometown . How's work over there?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Samobasquiat said:


> Hey man I'm an apprentice from the dc area and I was thinking about transferring to San Diego. It's my hometown . How's work over there?


You are in one of the most stable markets in America/


----------



## Samobasquiat (Nov 2, 2012)

I know, it's amazing here I'm so grateful to my local but I'm homesick and I just want to know what's it like back home.


----------



## Charged (Jun 17, 2013)

Samobasquiat said:


> Hey man I'm an apprentice from the dc area and I was thinking about transferring to San Diego. It's my hometown . How's work over there?


From what I hear work is great once you are in the system. I was talking to some of the ladies who work the books at the union and they keep saying jw's on the bench are picking up work. I would say finish up your program before you transfer. 

I still have 3-4 more years of my program before I can even think about a transfer. If anything the transfer would be temporary. Mainly just to pick up the top rate pay in a high-paying city.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

brian john said:


> You are in *one of the most stable markets in America/*




...gee, I wonder why


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Transferring between locals in Cali doesn't matter much. But if you are coming from out of state, you can't work in a Cali local unless you have your state license. I'm pretty sure a lot of states are like that.


----------



## Charged (Jun 17, 2013)

Switched said:


> Transferring between locals in Cali doesn't matter much. But if you are coming from out of state, you can't work in a Cali local unless you have your state license. I'm pretty sure a lot of states are like that.


That's good news. Hopefully the Bay Area will still have some high pay rates when I'm able to move around.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Charged said:


> That's good news. Hopefully the Bay Area will still have some high pay rates when I'm able to move around.


They will always be high, but so is the cost of living. I think for the first year you would be on book 2, but that usually isn't a problem around here from what I've been told. I'm not union, but I have a number of friends that are, and there never seems to be enough guys around here.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Samobasquiat said:


> I know, it's amazing here I'm so grateful to my local but I'm homesick and I just want to know what's it like back home.


California VS DC Burbs. HMMMMMMMMM!!!, with the taxes and issues facing California if I were you I'd move to Virginia.


----------



## Charged (Jun 17, 2013)

brian john said:


> California VS DC Burbs. HMMMMMMMMM!!!, with the taxes and issues facing California if I were you I'd move to Virginia.


How bout Alaska, on a real note. Limited taxes, one of the highest paying union wage, and some unreal adventure potential.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

brian john said:


> California VS DC Burbs. HMMMMMMMMM!!!, with the taxes and issues facing California if I were you I'd move to Virginia.


Yeah, but that East Coast weather is damn brutal!


----------



## Charged (Jun 17, 2013)

Switched said:


> Yeah, but that East Coast weather is damn brutal!


West Coast= Best Coast


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I am no expert on it, but you picked two of the higher scale locals to want a transfer into. I have heard many of them are fairly stingy with book one transfers. 

I think generally speaking the lower the scale the easier it is to transfer in to book one. 
Jamming your ticket may be an option if you work book 2 for a year, but it may make for bad blood.

Again I am not sure, but have heard that a transfer is easier at times as an apprentice.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm not to sure on Local 6 and 617, but Local 332 is pretty cool with transfers. I think most of the time they are too busy with work.

The Bay gets a lot of travelers from what I hear.


----------



## Charged (Jun 17, 2013)

Switched said:


> I'm not to sure on Local 6 and 617, but Local 332 is pretty cool with transfers. I think most of the time they are too busy with work.
> 
> The Bay gets a lot of travelers from what I hear.


Good to hear the Bay area is open to travelers, I guess they are open to a lot of things.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Charged said:


> Good to hear the Bay area is open to travelers, I guess they are open to a lot of things.


Like with anything....As long as there is work!:laughing:


----------



## Charged (Jun 17, 2013)

Switched said:


> Like with anything....As long as there is work!:laughing:


Word.

I looked into SF's apprenticeship, they have a very limited window of enrollment into the program. Pretty cutthroat


----------



## Samobasquiat (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah east coast weather Sucks and the summers are too short, I grew up in the beach so I'm used to fun in the sun. I think I'll finish my apprenticeship here in dc and move when I'm done, I am learning so much and the companies iv worked for here have been great. But the west will never stop calling for me


----------

